# Torque specs for crank arms?



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

What are the torque specifications for crank arms on an old-school square taper bottom bracket spindle? And do I grease the arms? Or no?

Thx...Doug


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Personally I don't grease the tapers, but some say to do it...just don't overdo it with the torque when you grease IMO. General recommendation is in the range of 300-440 in/lbs, if in doubt check manufacturer recommendations for your specific cranks.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

don't grease the taper. you risk pushing the arm further up the taper; thus you risk having to use more torque than is necessary or safe (you might damage the tapers)...

35-45 Nm

Then check the new install every few rides.


----------

